# Cant get 2133 Ram to go there?



## revin (Jan 29, 2012)

Mushkin 997015 2133 1.5v 2x4Mb
Intel DZ68DC
I can NOT get this ram to boot at 2133  XMP or manual settings.
Supposed to be 1.5v chips but even trying 1.65 they refuse to go 
I can run 186x stble but it's a big waste if they wont run at spec and I dont know any more tricks! tried looser timings, stepped volts up thru 1.65 did a hundred combo's trying i'm stumped?
Sadly I cant use the new found Samsung sticks as there is already a known issue with "Low Profile" sticks on Intel Z68 Extreme's


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2012)

This may be a board limitation rather than the sticks. Some board just won't do 2133. However, I have a couple of questions. First, how loose did you go with with primary timings? Did you try CAS 10, just to see? Also, you may want to look at secondary timings. If they are PSC sticks (as I suspect), the key may be there.Also, have you tried bumping up VTT? Many high speed sticks require this.


----------



## revin (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried step's to 12's and 29 and stepping voltage up to 1.65
There rated 2133 10 11 10 28 at 1.5 volts, and my experiance with Mushkin has been "better" than advertised settings, and these are supposed to be the "creme of the crop" set.

 At 1 point when I was just setting up BIOS, I had got 2102 manully but after I did  reboot to change other CPU stuff I lost it in the maze of sooo many try's

I'm not sure where my VTT is because of the Intel BIOS wording for rocket scientest lol
Here is  shot of the sub timings tht I dont know jack, so mabey you can spot something to change

Thank you greatly !!
--------[ AIDA64 Extreme Edition ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           AIDA64 v1.50.1200
    Benchmark Module                                  2.7.333-x64
    Homepage                                          http://www.aida64.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          FIREBIRD
    Generator                                         Kevin
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
    Date                                              2012-01-29
    Time                                              11:00


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM2: Mushkin 992015 (997015) ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Mushkin 992015 (997015)
      Serial Number                                     None
      Module Size                                       4 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered DIMM
      Memory Type                                       DDR3 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    1.5 V
      Error Detection Method                            None

    Memory Timings:
      @ 609 MHz                                         8-8-8-22  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 30-98-4-10-5-5  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 533 MHz                                         7-7-7-20  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 27-86-4-8-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 457 MHz                                         6-6-6-17  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-74-3-7-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Extreme Memory Profile:
      Profile Name                                      Enthusiast (Certified)
      Memory Speed                                      DDR3-2133 (1066 MHz)
      Voltage                                           1.50 V
      @ 1066 MHz                                        10-11-10-28  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-171-0-7-16-8-8  (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 640 MHz                                         6-7-6-17  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-103-0-5-10-5-5  (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Memory Module Features:
      Auto Self Refresh                                 Supported
      Extended Temperature Range                        Supported
      Extended Temperature Refresh Rate                 Not Supported
      On-Die Thermal Sensor Readout                     Supported

  [ DIMM4: Mushkin 992015 (997015) ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Mushkin 992015 (997015)
      Serial Number                                     None
      Module Size                                       4 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered DIMM
      Memory Type                                       DDR3 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    1.5 V
      Error Detection Method                            None

    Memory Timings:
      @ 609 MHz                                         8-8-8-22  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 30-98-4-10-5-5  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 533 MHz                                         7-7-7-20  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 27-86-4-8-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 457 MHz                                         6-6-6-17  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-74-3-7-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Extreme Memory Profile:
      Profile Name                                      Enthusiast (Certified)
      Memory Speed                                      DDR3-2133 (1066 MHz)
      Voltage                                           1.50 V
      @ 1066 MHz                                        10-11-10-28  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-171-0-7-16-8-8  (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 640 MHz                                         6-7-6-17  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-103-0-5-10-5-5  (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Memory Module Features:
      Auto Self Refresh                                 Supported
      Extended Temperature Range                        Supported
      Extended Temperature Refresh Rate                 Not Supported
      On-Die Thermal Sensor Readout                     Supported


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2012)

revin said:


> I tried step's to 12's and 29 and stepping voltage up to 1.65
> There rated 2133 10 11 10 28 at 1.5 volts, and my experiance with Mushkin has been "better" than advertised settings, and these are supposed to be the "creme of the crop" set.
> 
> At 1 point when I was just setting up BIOS, I had got 2102 manully but after I did  reboot to change other CPU stuff I lost it in the maze of sooo many try's
> ...



Does it allow you to tweak beyond the primary 4? I do think it's important for you to find out what VTT is for your board. It could make all of the difference. I suggest you google it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 29, 2012)

> Support for DDR3 1600+ /1333 /1066 MHz DIMMs



Source

Your board doesn't officially support 2133mhz RAM, it say's 1600+ nothing about 2133mhz


----------



## Daimus (Jan 29, 2012)

revin said:


> @ 1066 MHz 10-11-10-28 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-171-0-7-16-8-8 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)



You can try 1000 mhz 9-10-9-28 or 9-10-10-28
it will not be much slower


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You can try 1000 mhz 9-10-9-28 or 9-10-10-28
> it will not be much slower



Honestly, on Sandy Bridge systems, anything beyond 1866 has significant diminishing returns. However, from the perspective of the OP, he wants to get what he paid for.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 29, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Honestly, on Sandy Bridge systems, anything beyond 1866 has significant diminishing returns. However, from the perspective of the OP, he wants to get what he paid for.



This I absolutely agree.

By the way, the 2x4 gb modules sometimes require command rate=2T.
revin, have you tried to set 2T?


----------



## revin (Jan 30, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Does it allow you to tweak beyond the primary 4? I do think it's important for you to find out what VTT is for your board. It could make all of the difference. I suggest you google it.


Yes I can change all sub-set timings



Daimus said:


> You can try 1000 mhz 9-10-9-28 or 9-10-10-28
> it will not be much slower


If you ment 500/1000 I'm able to already do 1866 9.9.9.26.1t
I'm Bclk locked so 1066 is lowest I can select then 1333, 1866, or 2133, but when I tried uping Bclk and thus uped ram multi, it is no go even set at 12's




Daimus said:


> This I absolutely agree.
> 
> By the way, the 2x4 gb modules sometimes require command rate=2T.
> revin, have you tried to set 2T?


Yes did 2t's



NdMk2o1o said:


> Source
> 
> Your board doesn't officially support 2133mhz RAM, it say's 1600+ nothing about 2133mhz



The Intel P67 was certified for 2133, and it would tend to think that the Z68 "should" also but,....... I may be SOL

Thank you again 
I think that VTT is "System Agent", I'll keep studying..........
I think my MaxxMEM looks like they have good results
Might be best to go back to my first thoughts of 4x4 1600 and call it good!
But then again, 2133's at 1.5v was hard to pass up 



Paulieg said:


> Does it allow you to tweak beyond the primary 4? I do think it's important for you to find out what VTT is for your board. It could make all of the difference. I suggest you google it.



I'm all over it
It is hard to decipher over to intel's "crap but i'm learnig!! [i think?!!]


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I'm getting closer 






1333 77724


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2012)

revin said:


> Well I'm getting closer
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120131/Capture013299.jpg



That run looks pretty good. Can't see you scoring much better than that with 2133 and tighter timings. I'd stability test those speeds and timings, and if they are stable, I'd be quite happy.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent memory bandwidth. Still try to set command rate 2T . My corsair 2x4 does not start more than 1900, if CR not 2T. When I had 2x2 modules, they worked fine in 2000 1T, larger memory need 2T.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2012)

I had almost identical issues albeit on a different platform, I tried damn near everything over a period of weeks, in the end I set everything to auto in relation to the memory and they booted first time.  then much to my dismay, I found Iwas getting better benches at 1600mhz at 6-6-6-18 than I was at 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-26, but as I said, that was on a S1366.


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2012)

Even better now up to 103 Blck
Some reason I got a report in older XTU that mem temp "over" at 128c
yet I'm only using 1.55v





  .......................It had to hve been a fluck


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2012)

NOTE
I may have hit that magicial "24Gb/s" wall
Can you spot the issue?


Thank you Pauli, Taty, and Dave  
I'll keep trying with these, I'm not sure it's worth a "gamble" to try the Samsung sticks since Intel has "Reporting" a known issue with "small/short" sticks, BUT I really wanted to do 16Gb
for the video Editing, and a ramdisk, but...........IDK,


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> That run looks pretty good. Can't see you scoring much better than that with 2133 and tighter timings. I'd stability test those speeds and timings, and if they are stable, I'd be quite happy.


I seen when going thru the MaxxMem spread sheet, these do indeed seem to be pretty strong, albeit it's just another benchie, it's a base to compare to



Daimus said:


> Excellent memory bandwidth. Still try to set command rate 2T . My corsair 2x4 does not start more than 1900, if CR not 2T. When I had 2x2 modules, they worked fine in 2000 1T, larger memory need 2T.


I have tried moving all the primary rates up and 2T also, but it just wont boot with 2133 divider enabled. 1866 stock volts boots Auto timings as seen in the screenies, so thats gotta be kinda good eh?



Tatty_One said:


> I had almost identical issues albeit on a different platform, I tried damn near everything over a period of weeks, in the end I set everything to auto in relation to the memory and they booted first time.  then much to my dismay, I found Iwas getting better benches at 1600mhz at 6-6-6-18 than I was at 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-26, but as I said, that was on a S1366.



Thats another item I noticed in MaxxMem, that range of scores appear to be less than where Im at with 999 1T, but still I did get a CPU boost to 4.75 
Dave has mentioned to me the this Mem Controller is the best to date for effieancy


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 1, 2012)

revin said:


> Mushkin 997015 2133 1.5v 2x4Mb
> Intel DZ68DC
> I can NOT get this ram to boot at 2133 XMP or manual settings.
> Supposed to be 1.5v chips but even trying 1.65 they refuse to go
> ...



Ive had the same issue with the same sticks on a 990fx crosshair V ,sys <ive not got mine past 1889 yet but its early days,im going to put some water jackets on them maybe see what theyll do, whats the highest you would go with  volts on these with good cooling on them ?1.5 dosnt sound a lot


----------



## revin (Feb 2, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ive had the same issue with the same sticks on a 990fx crosshair V ,sys <ive not got mine past 1889 yet but its early days,im going to put some water jackets on them maybe see what theyll do, whats the highest you would go with  volts on these with good cooling on them ?1.5 dosnt sound a lot



Not really a clue, but I stopped at 1.65v


----------



## revin (Feb 2, 2012)

revin said:


> Even better now up to 103 Blck



So much for that 
BSOD x050 

Back to 102...... 1900


----------



## revin (Feb 2, 2012)

OK Pauli, I stumbled on to something
I see here where Dave shows a Dimm Vtt listed
I have that option listed in my BIOS twice also, named System Agent
It's in Voltage Overides AND under my Memeory Settings under my Dimm Voltage
Can this be helpful with the "Sub Timings" you asked to see?

I have tried it from 0.750 up to 1.250 with 2133


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

revin said:


> OK Pauli, I stumbled on to something
> I see here where Dave shows a Dimm Vtt listed
> I have that option listed in my BIOS twice also, named System Agent
> It's in Voltage Overides AND under my Memeory Settings under my Dimm Voltage
> ...



I've never had to run 1.25v+ VTT for 2133 on just 2 sticks. So, I'm thinking it's probably not that. I think if you want to confirm it though, you could try up to 1.35v, but that's not something I feel comfortable with for 24/7 clocks. Some may disagree. I still think it's more about secondary timing. If you could post a bios shot of your secondary timings, Dave, myself and some others may be able to help more. If secondary timing adjustments don't help, I have to think it's just your board. I've never had a set of Mushkins not run rated speeds.


----------



## revin (Feb 2, 2012)

FWIW I got nother BSOD x050 overnite running Intel XTU stressing Ram at current settings


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

revin said:


> FWIW I got nother BSOD x050 overnite running Intel XTU stressing Ram at current settings



Try 1866 9-10-9-24 1T 1.53v and 1.2 VTT. I think that will stabilize the ram. At 1866, I don't think you should be having issues with secondary timings. But before that, let's make sure your cpu is stable. I really like to isolate problems and rule things out 1 by 1. So, back that ram up to 1600 with fairly loose timings, then try running 20 cycles of Intel Burn In on at least high. If you pass that, we can take the cpu out of the equation. If that passes, then go with the settings I listed above and then test for a couple of hours with memtest.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2012)

Over 1.2v VTT/VCCIO can be dangerous.

Also, mmore VTT/VCCIO than is needed can cause stability issues, too.

I was going to mention that your write performance on the 1866 MHz divider is very high, and that may be the cause of 2133 MHz divider not working. I have found that the board that do boot 2x4 GB or even 4x4GB, generally have a lower write bandwidth. I'm not 100% sure why 4GB DIMMs cause this increase in write bandwidth, but I do know that if you check bandwdith of those running 2133 MHz on 2x2GB DIMMs, the bandwidth is generally a fair bit lower than 4GB DIMMs.


XTU can be a damn useful tool, BTW...nice to see you are using it...but older versions may not be giving true readings, so do be careful.


----------



## revin (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's Phase 1 IBT




100Bclk
4.5Ghz 1.400 v[79-81c {27-32 idle] w Modded Ninja +Rev B] still need to tweak it, semi fanless]
1600 mem


----------



## revin (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's the loadout of the current mem config 
1.550& 1.200 _ no boot
Mem Volt 1.510, PCH[Vtt?]{System Agent} went back to 1.0500 
gonna use XTU for tonite







EDIT
Made it thru XTU Mem Stress 1Hr last nite, seems good ??


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2012)

revin said:


> Here's the loadout of the current mem config
> 1.550& 1.200 _ no boot
> Mem Volt 1.510, PCH[Vtt?]{System Agent} went back to 1.0500
> gonna use XTU for tonite
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120202/Capture020593.jpg



If you test at 1866, and it doesn't pass, loosen the REF cycle time a bit, and see if that helps. For whatever reason I've had to run it up into the 170's for stability on a couple of 1866 kits. You also have a bit of room to increase VTT if needed. Just a suggestion not related to memory. Bring that vcore down. You should not need 1.4v for 4.5ghz. Try 1.35v. It will help with temps, which are rather high. I'd also refrain from running "semi fanless" while stability test. You can use all of the airflow you can get. One you are stable, and not running a constant load, you MAY be ok with limited airflow. I try to keep the temps down in the high 60's and low 70's for testing.


----------



## revin (Feb 3, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> If you test at 1866, and it doesn't pass,When I get MemTest? or is XTU still  good test? loosen the REF cycle time a bit, and see if that helps. For whatever reason I've had to run it up into the 170'sThats what's wierd I noticed that XMP 2133 loads 171, but 1333~ 1866 def's to 150, but it worked for the 1 hr last nite for stability on a couple of 1866 kits. You also have a bit of room to increase VTT if needed. Just a suggestion not related to memory. Bring that vcore down.Thats the crazy issue, I dont even have ANYTHING to set  that's 1.400,
> It's all one thru the newest BIOS from Intel, it wont even llow me to change VDroop any more it's greyed out on Power Saving[ shipped BIOS was able to change]  You should not need 1.4v for 4.5ghz. Try 1.35v. It will help with temps, which are rather high. I'd also refrain from running "semi fanless" while stability test. You can use all of the airflow you can get. One you are stable, and not running a constant load, you MAY be ok with limited airflow. I try to keep the temps down in the high 60's and low 70's for testing.



I know alot of the temp issue is with my "modded" issue with the Ninja, 
 I got the killer SanAce diredtly on it now see u all after work
*EDIT*..........................................................................
Volts and temps down 
9.9.9.24 Stable
Still tried to post w/2133 divider no go


----------



## revin (Feb 5, 2012)

Is this RAM????!!!!!
I got the shit knocked outta me AGAIN
AND at the SAME store as in 2008
This time I spent 5 hrs in the ER
About 2 seconds later and my wife woulda died, as she would have been getting in that door
I'll get back to ram tweaking soon {I hope}


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

Ouch, dude! Take care, heal quick, and get back at it soon!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2012)

revin said:


> Is this RAM????!!!!!
> I got the shit knocked outta me AGAIN
> AND at the SAME store as in 2008
> This time I spent 5 hrs in the ER
> ...



Man. That's almost too real, as I've got a black NISMO, just a year older, I think. Good to hear you and your wife made it out ok.


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Man. That's almost too real, as I've got a black NISMO, just a year older, I think. Good to hear you and your wife made it out ok.



Sadly it's a new 2011
We traded my 25,012 mi Silver '08 CC NISMO [09 up is PRO4x] in last year on this 2011 
I only got 5600 mi on it since last March and well crap !!
I miss the NISMO, because of only a 40% to 27mph throttle restriction vs the 60% 37 mph placed on the 2009 up v6, but I get better MPG 
To top insult off, the NISMO was totaled in the massive toronado here last May
It's messed me pretty good this time [again]

BTW is the screenie too blurry to make out? 
Hopefully the next week or so i'm home we can get to 2133


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

OK Guy's here's a screenie of what I have to change around that might help you to spot the "culprit"
Thank you VERY much for trying to work thru this with me!
My biggest regret is that I just cant seem to comprehend what the "Rocket" engineering naming INTEL uses in the EXTREME's BIOS's!! 
I know that it's better to have the OP's _*try*_ to understand WHY and for WHAT it is they are doing, it's just i'm not understnding it


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2012)

can I see your voltage page. It seems through most of this I seen VTT advised. I see you changed SA which isn't the same thing. Just guessing from what I can see, I'm leaning toward the  Processor I/O voltage may be the VTT on that board. Being set at 1.1V is stock for my VTT, so that is why I am making the assumption before I see the voltage page.


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> can I see your voltage page. It seems through most of this I seen VTT advised. I see you changed SA which isn't the same thing. Just guessing from what I can see, I'm leaning toward the  Processor I/O voltage may be the VTT on that board. Being set at 1.1V is stock for my VTT, so that is why I am making the assumption before I see the voltage page.



Also in BIOS I have an option to change MEM REF VOLTAGE(PROCESSOR)
MEM D.Q. Ref VOLTAGE Chan A  Chan B


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the ref. voltages, but I do seriously believe the Processor I/O voltage is the key to getting 2133 to work. Most systems don't need more than 1.2V here.


----------



## revin (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet peet!!
Voltages are shown on Marked right side
I see that by Default I'm at 1.1000 so I tried 1.2000
Note the crazy CPU voltages  1.4800 max at 1 point ?????????






But I also used 103Bclk, and failed







*EDIT*
And here's a full shot of Default ,Active, Proposed, AT Boot of all the System changes
Mabey this will also help to find something


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2012)

ok one thing at a time here....

No idea why the CPU volts shot up.

Why are we trying a 103 BLCK?

What exactly does "failed" mean with that software? Why not use Memtest86+ (bootable ISO) or even IBT so you can get a causal BSOD, or the errors in the test that fails with memtest.

I would do one thing at a time here. From those screens I see that the 1333 timings are higher than the 1866 timings. The board is showing me that the timings alone for 1866 are why it wont boot, but paul and I believe dave already addressed this too.

Lets work on one thing at a time so we can see why it fails, or where it fails, so we can get it sorted instead of playing hopscotch with settings


----------



## revin (Feb 8, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> ok one thing at a time here....Why are we trying a 103 BLCK?





Paulieg said:


> . Most, if not all Z68 boards only go up to a 2133 strap, and bclk will only be stable to 104-106 max.


 I thought that 1 of the ways that was to _try _get closer to the rated speed



sneekypeet said:


> From those screens I see that the 1333 timings are higher than the 1866 timings. The board is showing me that the timings alone for 1866 are why it wont boot, but paul and I believe dave already addressed this too.
> 
> Lets work on one thing at a time so we can see why it fails, or where it fails, so we can get it sorted instead of playing hopscotch with settings



   
Well I guess I'm really messed up from the wreck!!

Loaded Defult BIOS, selected 1866 ram speed and did move multi up to 45.

I just now understand/see  about what the different sub-timings are showing 

It has passed MemTest overnite with these same settings[1866]

Here is the SPD timings for 1066/2133 that I "think" I loaded correctly manuall y4-5 times before, EXCEPT CR{t), I keep trying with (t2)CR2 and XTU selects the Default XMP

Right side is what INTEL is reading, and here is what Aida64 also reads:

@ 1066 MHz	10-11-10-28  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-171-0-7-16-8-8  (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

I thought I should keep trying things hoping to find the magic bullet  

*I wont be changing any thing else till I'm asked to*










Aslo note some are differant in Mem tweakit

EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Ran a few passes of IBT MAX
 Stable at current settings


----------



## revin (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a screenie of what is at BOOT in BIOS
I select XMP and it loads this 






But obviouslly it did not, will not, has not  taken and system reverts to default boots to windows


----------



## revin (Feb 9, 2012)

I just tried swaping ram slots, kinda weird thing was 
Using XTU, selected XMP {=2133 1.5v} placed CMD to 2, Applied changes.
Now this was the first time that it did a complete "soft" boot using any 2133 or XMP. Always before it did a complete power down then restart, or enter an un-even "hard" boot of differant timings   off on, off onnnnnnnnnnn, off onn, off 

I'd use the Back to BIOS button then boot at defaults, if it did not restart after 3 cycles.

At any rate that was a good suprise that it almost took 1 time with 2133...
The yellow is what "failed to apply"






I see some ripple in the PSU 12v & 3.3v but not sure if its a concern yet.
12.1260-12.2120  3.3760-3.4080


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, my bad dude...


you should only change one item at a time using XTU.

So, change timings of memory first, then up the divider. Do not change both at the same time. Clearly there are going to be issues if you adjust divider first, which might be what is happening.

IF you watch the XTU auto-clock, it will reboot once for every single item that is changed, so perhaps the software works best in this manner, and it's best to do as it does in auto mode.


----------



## revin (Feb 10, 2012)

*Thank you all for sticking it out with me*.... I'm trying to do some experimenting when pain levels permit, but it really sux..........

I keep reading as much as possible  about the strange names in BIOS fields and stuff, and try to interpolate some of the info used in threads like "add 1 to [txxx] ect

I'm getting used to keep resetting defaults so as to keep it KISS

*EDIT*
Bear with me 
               ................*Am I supposed to be O/C'ing the CPU at the same time as ram?
*
Here is the Correct Defaults after loading from BIOS


----------



## revin (Feb 11, 2012)

*EDIT* Both 2x4Gb {ignore cpuz}
*Mushkie's vs ..........................................................**.......................................................Sammy's.*


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2012)

revin said:


> *Thank you all for sticking it out with me*.... I'm trying to do some experimenting when pain levels permit, but it really sux..........
> 
> I keep reading as much as possible  about the strange names in BIOS fields and stuff, and try to interpolate some of the info used in threads like "add 1 to [txxx] ect
> 
> ...



Dave and I agree about a lot, but I think our methods of overclocking differ somewhat. I like to try one thing at a time to stabilize the cpu or ram first, and rule out/isolate trouble areas.   From previous conversations, I think Dave follows the all at once method. I'd try both methods, and see whatever works best for you.


----------



## revin (Feb 12, 2012)

*So from all of the fantastic skills here, I looked over alot of the timings for the Samsung's and tried to get a feel for setting mine.
I guess I must not be too far off! BUT, I see that the 4x4 set may have a small price. I bumped bCLK to 102 mem=1900, still took a small hit,
 but seems i'm stable with some faster sub-timings than others[granted I have not "focused" on 4x4's] just glancing over some of the posted screenies*

From the quick *test *I wonder if I should just send the Mushkin 2133 back, and take a chance on keeping the Samsung?

Really, got 2x ram for less and so far, neither 1 will touch _my_ 2133
Those comps side by side are too close to say the Mushkin is any better right?

I just did IBT max, passed just as the mushies, XTU stress, passed the same, and for the hell of it tossed in Aiada64 Stress with the other 2 at the same time, did 15 minutes and it's good so I think mabey cut my losse's now and move along??????


----------



## revin (Feb 23, 2012)

I went ahead and returned the Mushkin since the Sammie's are stable, so I guess I lucked out on the so called "Issue" with "Intel" boards and "low" profile ram  

@paulieg
Here's a pic of my beloved NISMO, just before the massive tornado wiped out most of Joplin and totaled it  
*Everything *you see in this pic was leveled literally


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2012)

revin said:


> I went ahead and returned the Mushkin since the Sammie's are stable, so I guess I lucked out on the so called "Issue" with "Intel" boards and "low" profile ram
> 
> @paulieg
> Here's a pic of my beloved NISMO, just before the massive tornado wiped out most of Joplin and totaled it
> ...



Damn. That sucks. I'd hate to lose mine. Just an awesome truck. Still good to hear that you were alright.


----------



## revin (Feb 23, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Just an awesome truck.


I still cant get over how awesome it is on snow, 3-4ft was nothing!!!!

I love the 1 off wheels the NISMO and PRO4x get, it really sets them off
TBH I kinda miss all the chrome, but the all black "stealth" look is sweet.
My body shop have to ship the PRO4x to the dealer to have the dash and special electronics removed before they can start to do the repairs, so i'm gonna have the new tire[they have to refill the nitrogen in the tire] and other 3 reversed to black out


----------



## revin (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a "thumb's up" not the finger


----------



## revin (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I've honed in with the sammies
103bclk 48x multi 
I've lowered the sub timings to where the Mushkin's were but it seems that I lost a little ground
mabey it from using 9.10.9 instead of 9.9.9 ?
Any way I've almost got the mgicial 5.0Ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice run! My 1600mhz sticks will do around 24K at CL8


----------



## revin (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok now i'm getting somewhere!! I did lower DRAM Ref time to 110


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2012)

Try TFAW of 24 or 27, TCWL @ 7, TCKE @ 6.


----------



## revin (Mar 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Try TFAW of 24 or 27, TCWL @ 7, TCKE @ 6.




Well i got 4row active set, but the other are inaccessible to me, BIOS or XTU

Also I forced set[BIOS} Cmd to 1, but Mem tweakit still reports "2" 
I give a shot back with 2t
BRB






EDITCMD set to "0"


----------



## revin (Mar 6, 2012)

Got into the 5Ghz zone Yea!!!
103bclk 50x


----------



## revin (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok where's this gonna stop !!!!!!!!!!!
10*4* bclk 50x  5.200 Ghz


----------

